# ***** help please



## pythonmania (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi in trying to place a wanted ad in the classifieds for a bitis gabonica and I'm unable to post can you help please


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Hi.

You need to be registered as an 18+ member to use DWA classifieds.


----------



## pythonmania (Apr 25, 2013)

Can you do that for me please?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Here are the rules. You have to state that you are over 18 .
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/322988-adult-forums-18-application.html


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

pythonmania said:


> Hi in trying to place a wanted ad in the classifieds for a bitis gabonica and I'm unable to post can you help please


Hi ,what are you looking for with regard to sex and age? We have a sub Adult male in stock at the moment, he's a fantastic animal eating small rats.

Kind regards, 

Mike.


----------



## pythonmania (Apr 25, 2013)

snakedude said:


> Hi ,what are you looking for with regard to sex and age? We have a sub Adult male in stock at the moment, he's a fantastic animal eating small rats.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Mike.


after a cb15 sex not important


----------

